# Corfu (and Albania)



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,having just spent a very enjoyable holiday in Corfu, it struck me there was a distinct lack of Motorhomes. I appreciate it's a small place and probably expensive to get to but has anybody toured there?......Also took a day trip to Albania and found that most interesting, how about that one? I guess that could be done overland....food for thought-roll on retirement!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are 73 and 44 posts on Corfu and Albania, respectively, on MHF.

We had a delightful motorhomeless holiday on the NE of Corfu in recent years. For driving in the hilly areas off the main roads I was glad our car was the smallest we could get.

I spent a little time in Albania in 2000. I wouldn't recommend it for driving. In places it made Vietnam in the war seem positively civilised and courteous. 

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, We end up on Corfu every year, I can highly recommend it, You have to realize though that for the most it is wild camping, There are a few campsites but not many, But parking and camping on the beach is allowed almost everywhere and it is fantastic waking up with the sea just outside your door, Corfu is almost tideless so you don't have to worry about getting in trouble, The only time I have seen the "Tide" come in is when the maestro starts, That is high winds which usually lasts for about 5 days, Most tavernas allow you to use their facilities (Toilets) and when in Corfu bottled water is advised any way for drinking.
We love the North coast Acharavi, Roda, Sidari as it is open and a lovely breeze comes off the sea almost every day, Also we like down the west coast Agious Gorgeous, Which is pronounced "Ayos Yoryos" and there is a place called Paleokastritsa which is absolutely beautifull, there is a road from just outside Paleo which takes you up the mountain which overlooks Paleo to a place called "Bella Vista" this is one of the most beautifull views I have seen anywhere, We generally stay there (In Corfu) for about a month or so then set off back.
We get the ferry from Corfu Port to Igoumenitsa which is around 30 euro then just go where we want.


----------

